# Bogan Test



## Ducatiboy stu (15/10/06)

How do you rate...? 

View attachment bogan_test.xls


----------



## Ash in Perth (15/10/06)

im 64% bogan...

edit: the gf is only 20%


----------



## fifteenbeerslater (16/10/06)

38% Didn't think i would get that high, but then again!:beer:


----------



## Snow (17/10/06)

40% and proud of it! Now to work on that mullet.......


----------



## Doc (17/10/06)

24% and proud of it.
Now to work on not washing before leaving the house 

Doc


----------



## Airgead (17/10/06)

17%... I am the anti-bogan


----------



## Dr Gonzo (17/10/06)

56%
Over half bogan still
Thought i was growing out of it


----------



## goatherder (17/10/06)

wow, 40%. I had no idea...


----------



## James Squire (17/10/06)

47%... Im torn between being dissapointed by that or happy about it! 

Half Man Half Bogan.... Sweet as..... 

JS


----------



## frogman (17/10/06)

60%

Now I'm A bogan and a REDNECK. :angry:


----------



## Stuster (17/10/06)

Another 40%er and proud of it.


----------



## Boozy the clown (18/10/06)

63%

Translated for my homestate

Bogan = Bevan

Sydneysiders, Bogan = Westie

But we all knew that already, I just boozin the clown tonight.


----------



## Ash in Perth (18/10/06)

looks like i am the biggest bogan? should i be proud or repent?


----------



## Duff (18/10/06)

50%, and I thought that moving to a cultured place like Sydney would help :huh:


----------



## Gerard_M (18/10/06)

I scored 32%. I did like the "going out to the pub thongs", but I don't actually own any at the moment.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## mika (18/10/06)

Same as Ash...must be something to do with us people what's in Perth


----------



## jayse (18/10/06)

No one needs to know my score but they should word the shopping trolley question differently, I mean clearly we don't actaully own them but we have all used them for other purposes before.  


I still don't own going out thongs or drink bundy or beam so that keeps me under total bogan but............. :excl: 



Boozed, broozed and broken boned
Jayse


----------



## Whistlingjack (19/10/06)

Wow...still 57% bogan! :super: 

This is another slant.

View attachment What_is_a_bogan.doc


----------



## DrewCarey82 (20/10/06)

47% Bogan I thought I was more of a bogan, I might need to mullatise!


----------



## colinw (20/10/06)

47%. Have work to do.

My score was enhanced because I know a couple of Waynes


----------



## PostModern (20/10/06)

44% I think there is a slight bit of overlap between bogan and hippy... And "leave the house"... leave the house for what? Breakfast ingredients? Who would shower and shave or even put on shoes to pop down to the shop for a dozen eggs on Sunday morning?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/10/06)

Who would shower and shave or even put on shoes to pop down to the shop for a dozen eggs on Sunday morning?



Add 10% if you drive down to the shop in an old falcon whilst holding a stubbie...


----------



## Ash in Perth (23/10/06)

id be 74% then. i have an old falcon and its never too early for a beer.


----------



## Brewtus (28/10/06)

30% but I owned datsuns and had a mullet about 20 year ago and my friend Tracey lives in Nth Sydney, miles from any Bogans...


----------



## goatherder (28/10/06)

Brewtus said:


> miles from any Bogans...



aahh, but is there such a place?

after reading the results of this poll, I suspect not..


----------



## Slurpdog (7/11/06)

37%, but I think it's the spending more than $6 on a bottle of wine that's holding me back!


----------



## WildaYeast (8/11/06)

37%... All things in moderation is good

Had a mullet, but seems a bit unfair as that's what you were, not what you are now

Only knocked back the PJ bit cause that generally isn't much of anything (love living in Qld)

Of course I have house thongs and going out thongs -- doesn't mean I don't go out with the house thongs on. Don't always need to get dressed up to go out, eh?


----------



## Simon W (18/12/06)

Doh! don't have Excel and Excel Viewer won't let me edit.
I got 13/30 tho which would work out to 43.33% if all questions are worth one point.

BTW, the author is 100% bogan:
'Have you ever *brought* a watch worth more than $200?'

EDIT: Hey I still own 3 Datsuns!!!! All are quietly rusting(but not in the front yard!), do I get bonus points?


----------



## Jazzafish (18/12/06)

60%

Wow, they should have a question regarding subscriptions to the trading post


----------



## Chris (24/12/06)

67% Bogan !!
Well you can take the Bogan out of the southern suburbs, but you cant take the Bogan out of the Bogan.

Two more good questions
1. Have you ever listened to metal full volume through tinny blown speakers?
2. Do you watch martial arts movies?


----------



## Finite (28/12/06)

30%. Just the right amount of bogan


----------



## danger_85 (14/2/07)

48% yeah!! :super: :chug:


----------



## lonte (14/2/07)

64% ... that surprises me!


----------

